# Bigiare



## andersxman

una mia amica italiana ha detto a proposito di un nostro amico comune, che non viene troppo spesso alla scuola, che egli è un "bigiata" e dunque che "bigia", ma non riesco a trovare la parola sui dizionari, non so se ho scritto bene, o se forse è una parola molto gergale? Vorebbe dire "skip school"/"Skip classes"


----------



## Alberto77

andersxman said:
			
		

> una mia amica italiana ha detto a proposito di un nostro amico comune, che non viene troppo spesso alla scuola, che egli è un "bigiata" e dunque che "bigia", ma non riesco a trovare la parola sui dizionari, non so se ho scritto bene, o se forse è una parola molto gergale? Vorebbe dire "skip school"/"Skip classes"


 
Yeap, it's just that, "fare sega a scuola", skip class
ciao
alb

other terms: marinare, telare, fare vela...


----------



## carrickp

Bigiare = to be a truant, skip school, "play hookie."


----------



## **ellie**

It means to bunk off school ! I don't know if school is put in the right position anyway here the meaning is! And yes credo sia una parola molto gergale e personalmente non la uso, preferisco termini come "buttarsela". Sennò si può anche dire: fare l'ora, o marinare la scuola, molto semplicemente!

Hope it helps


----------



## max63

But probably your friend referred to the guy calling him "bigione" or "bigista" because "bigiata" is the act of "bigiare" not the person who does it!


----------



## andersxman

Allora, se ho capito bene posso dire:

"X è un bigione" 

"X ha fatto una bigiata ancora oggi!!"

"A X piace bigiare"

Giusto?


----------



## **ellie**

Perfetto! Anche se è un termine che personalmente suona un po' strano!


----------



## disegno

**ellie** said:
			
		

> It means to bunk off school ! I don't know if school is put in the right position anyway here the meaning is! And yes credo sia una parola molto gergale e personalmente non la uso, preferisco termini come "buttarsela". Sennò si può anche dire: fare l'ora, o marinare la scuola, molto semplicemente!



"Buttarsela" means to skip something...or to skip over something...can it be used to mean you skip other things than school?  And is it different from  "buttarmi via"....to throw myself away or into something. (I am just wondering because in the Eros song he says "senza di te mi butto via" without you I throw myself away)


----------



## Dark_Wolf

Allora bigiare è puramente una forma dell'Italia settentrionale... ce ne sono altre tremila forme che sono proprie di altre regioni d'Italia ed anche di paesi, come ad esempio *fare sicilia, marinare la scuola, fare buca, skippare la scuola (neologismo inglese terribile!), bigiare (o anche pigiare come dicono a Milano), buttarsserla, abbuttarsela, eccarsela (siciliano), ecc...* la lista è infinita!


----------



## **ellie**

I believe you cannot use "buttersela" for other things but school!


----------



## morgana

Well, this is something that has always been fascinating to me.. it seems that every town in Italy has its own way to say it. Here are some words I've picked up during the years:

Milano: bigiare
Firenze: fare forca
Ferrara: fare fuoco
Cesena/Rimini: fare buca
Verona: fare berna
Siracusa: caliare

Do you know any others?


----------



## Dark_Wolf

Look above for my list


----------



## TimeHP

> Do you know any others?


 
In Liguria si usa molto: _marinare e saltare la scuola._

Ciao


----------



## Dark_Wolf

quelli sopra si usano ovunque. Non solo in Liguria.


----------



## blueflame737

I am just curious, since several people have used the word in this post...what does "gergale" (I couldn't find the definition in the dictionary) mean? 
Grazie


----------



## Dark_Wolf

Gergale = adjective from Gergo = Slang, so gergale means "slang-like".


----------



## blueflame737

I figured, thanks a bunch for the quick reply.


----------



## TimeHP

> quelli sopra si usano ovunque. Non solo in Liguria


 
Probabile.
Penso comunque che _marinare _sia nato nelle zone costiere. Mi pare di aver letto che derivi da 'andare alla marina', la zona del mare. Cosa che facevano un tempo i ragazzi che marinavano: se ne andavano in spiaggia...
Ciao


----------



## **ellie**

Io credevo che marinare la scuola fosse il termine PIU' ITALIANO da questo punto di vista, e forse, il meno gergale di tutti. Comunque è usatto dappertutto (marinare la scuola).


----------



## swinginscot

Nel Gran Bretagna un frase gergale che si puo' dire anche e' "skive school."


----------



## Rappa

TimeHP said:


> Probabile.
> Penso comunque che _marinare _sia nato nelle zone costiere. Mi pare di aver letto che derivi da 'andare alla marina', la zona del mare. Cosa che facevano un tempo i ragazzi che marinavano: se ne andavano in spiaggia...
> Ciao



In Sardegna si dice " fare vela"...!!!


----------



## sabrinita85

morgana said:


> Well, this is something that has always been fascinating to me.. it seems that every town in Italy has its own way to say it. Here are some words I've picked up during the years:
> 
> Milano: bigiare
> Firenze: fare forca
> Ferrara: fare fuoco
> Cesena/Rimini: fare buca
> Verona: fare berna
> Siracusa: caliare
> 
> Do you know any others?



*Roma*: _fare sega 
_(litterally _to saw_)


----------



## vikgigio

Hi everybody, I'm new to the forum
Well, among the many suggestions posted so far, I'd like to add the way we say it in Naples, that is:
"fare filone a scuola"
it's probably used in our region only, anyway i think the most widespread form is "marinare la scuola" which is understood by all Italian speakers even if of course, when a student talks about it, he's more likely to use the local version instead.
Hope I've been useful
Bye!


----------



## smiling

swinginscot said:


> Nel  In Gran Bretagna un frase gergale che si puo' dire anche e' "skive school."


----------



## Panpan

The official word in the UK is 'truant', both as a verb, and as a noun. I.e. you can 'be a truant' by truanting, or by 'playing truant'.

Hope that helps 
Panpan


----------



## beppo

A Venezia, quando andavo a scuola molti anni fa, si diceva "fare manca", si usa ancora...


----------



## Einstein

A Ferrara, "fare fuoco"; a Bologna, "fare fuga".


----------



## mateintwo

sabrinita85 said:


> *Roma*: _fare sega _
> (litterally _to saw_)


 
And how would then say in Rome


He skipped school so he could masturbate himself?
 
By the way in AE one says *play hooky*


----------



## arirossa

**ellie** said:


> Io credevo che marinare la scuola fosse il termine PIU' ITALIANO da questo punto di vista, e forse, il meno gergale di tutti. Comunque è usatto dappertutto (marinare la scuola).



_marinare_, tra quelli nominati, è sicuramente l'unico italiano e non dialettale o gergale

_bigiare_ è un modo di dire settentrionale (mi pare lombardo) ma diffuso almeno per comprensione, se non per uso, in tutt'Italia

come lo è _fare sega_, senz'altro il più diffuso dalle parti di Roma

tutti gli altri modo sono molto locali, e se li si usa al di fuori della loro regione, si corre molto facilmente il rischio di non farsi capire


----------



## vikgigio

arirossa said:


> _marinare_, tra quelli nominati, è sicuramente l'unico italiano e non dialettale o gergale
> 
> _bigiare_ è un modo di dire settentrionale (mi pare lombardo) ma diffuso almeno per comprensione, se non per uso, in tutt'Italia
> 
> come lo è _fare sega_, senz'altro il più diffuso dalle parti di Roma
> 
> tutti gli altri modo sono molto locali, e se li si usa al di fuori della loro regione, si corre molto facilmente il rischio di non farsi capire



Son d'accordo su tutto tranne che sul fatto che 'bigiare' sia compreso in tutta Italia. Io per esempio non lo conoscevo affatto, e credo che più ti spingi a sud meno persone trovi che lo capiscano. Forse fino a Roma, ma dalla Campania e la Puglia in giù la maggioranza magari intuirebbe quello che stai dicendo ma non conoscerebbe la parola.


----------



## sabrinita85

mateintwo said:


> And how would then say in Rome
> 
> 
> He skipped school so he could masturbate himself?
> 
> By the way in AE one says *play hooky*


EHEHEHE

I would say:


Ha fatto sega (a scuola) così si è potuto fare una sega.
Ha fatto sega (a scuola) così si è potuto fare delle seghe.
Ha fatto sega (a scuola) così si è potuto sparare una sega.
Ha fatto sega (a scuola) così si è potuto sparare delle seghe.


----------



## fox71

A Pisa: "bu'are" (bucare la scuola)


----------



## infinite sadness

Dalle mie parti si dice "salare", in forma intransitiva e transitiva: 

- ho salato;
- ho salato la scuola.


----------



## sethbrundle

A Roma si dice da sempre FARE SEGA A SCUOLA ("fà sega a scòla", in lingua originale)


----------

